# Lionfish question.



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

What's the closest anyone has seen lionfish here? Have any been seen at Ft.Pickens or the Mass.? Just wondering how long before we see them in the bay and around the docks in the sound.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Lionfish*

Seen em at the 3 Coal Barges and Tex Edwards.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Fort Pickens


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We had a few reports this summer of lions on some of the wrecks inside the bay (as far as a mile inside). Doesn't appear that they are staying in the bay though, at least for now.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Interesting post. Brian, you've seen them at Pickens? When?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I dive several some what private spots in the bay. All more than a mile inside the pass. None bigger than a Honda civic. I have yet to see one.


----------

